# A Few Questions for the People of Martialtalk.com



## Jas0n (Feb 18, 2003)

Age, 25
Sex, Male
Marital Status, Married 4.5 yrs
Kids, 10 month old and one on the way
MA, American Kenpo 3 weeks 

How about you guys?


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *Age, 25
> Sex, Male
> Marital Status, Married 4.5 yrs
> ...



Age: 15
Sex: Male
Marital Status: Single *cough*
Kids: None 
MA: Kali for nearly 4 years I think.....:shrug:


----------



## Jay Bell (Feb 18, 2003)

Age:  28
Sex:  Male
Marital Status:  Divorced
Kids:  Daughter, almost 6 
MA:  Bujinkan Taijutsu - 8 years, Systema - 8 months


----------



## Kirk (Feb 18, 2003)

Age: 34
Sex: Male
Marital Status: Married
Kids: Daughter (a.k.a. My Princess)  1yr.
MA: EPAK .. about 18 months


----------



## Robbo (Feb 18, 2003)

Age: 33
Sex: Male
Marital Status: Married (4 years....I think
Kids: Son, 12, Daughter 10 mo.
MA: various Kenpo/Kempo - 16 yrs


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 18, 2003)

Age: 28
Sex: Female
Marital Status: Not married but not single
Kids: Dog, Chipper (almost two years old) Cat, Smokey (6 years old)
MA: Tang Soo Do for a year and a half (in NJ). Jujistu (three months in NJ). Now I do TKD (year and two months). Judo (just started).


----------



## khadaji (Feb 18, 2003)

Age: 25
Sex: Male
Marital Status: Single
Kids: None
MA: Fencing 6 years, Tae Kwon Do 1 year, Shotokan 1 week, Akito 1 week, Kendo 1 week (not al differnt then fencing), Systema 7 months.


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Feb 18, 2003)

Age: 22
Sex: Male
Marital Status: Single
Kid(s): Angie (Dog, Akita, 2 years old) and Nara (Dog, German Shepard, 1 year old)
MA: American Kenpo 2 years.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 18, 2003)

Age: 20
Sex: Yes, please.
Marital Status: Engaged, see previous comment.
Kids: ... No.
MA: Tae-Kwon-Do for 8 years, Kendo for a few.

Favorite Color: Blue, no wait... aaaaaaaugh!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 18, 2003)

Age   50+++

Sex  Whats that I dont remember

Martial Status    35+ years

Kids  2 :grown still they are my kids

MA    Sikaran  30 years   A few others with Black Belt level but I instruct Sikaran


----------



## pesilat (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *Age, 25
> Sex, Male
> Marital Status, Married 4.5 yrs
> ...



Age: 31
Sex: Male
Marital Status: Married 6 years
Kids: One step-son (now 22 and living on his own)
MA: 
23 years total of martial arts involvement -- still a youngster
Tae Kwon Do for a few years as a kid
Okinawan Goju-Ryu for a few years as a teen
About 7 years of informal sparring/training with friends in the various arts they were studying
A couple more years of Okinawan Goju-Ryu as a young adult
8 years and running in Sikal
5 years and running in Kun Tao Silat de Thouars (only 1 year as a formal student)
4 years and running of Doce Pares Eskrima/Eskrido
2 years and running in Shen Chuan


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas0n _
> *Age, 25
> Sex, Male
> Marital Status, Married 4.5 yrs
> ...




Age 43

Sex.... oh  you mean gender.. Female of course


Marital status.. Very married to Seig 

Kids.. none at home   Daughter is getting married in 2 weeks.. gee that means I'm getting a grown son for a son'nlaw~!


Martial Status.. Kenpo in one form or another 6 yrs..   Totally EPAK now.. IKKO Member.. Mr. Dennis Conatser Instructor 
Seig and I own Mountaineer Martial Arts and also teach at Shepherd College.. 
one of the very few Accredited Kenpo Karate Courses available in Colleges 
Samurai Jiu Jitsu,  Penjak Silat with other Indonesian Smatterings


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 18, 2003)

Age, 12
Sex, Female
Marital Status, 
Kids, I am one
MA, American Kenpo 4 years, Russian Systema 4 weeks
:viking3:


----------



## Zepp (Feb 18, 2003)

Age 22
Sex: Male
Marital Status: Single (Whoever said marriage brings status?)
Kids: My two puppies (a 9 year-old Aussie and a 6 year-old Elkhound.) 
Martial Arts: 3 years of Hapkido in my early childhood, 3 and 1/2 years of Tae Kwon Do, intermittent training in fencing, kali, and krav maga, + some informal escrima training with friends.


----------



## Mon Mon (Feb 18, 2003)

Age: 17

Marriage: Hell No

Kids: don't want any

Martial art: Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu.


----------



## chufeng (Feb 18, 2003)

Age: 45
Sex: male
Married for 26 years to the same woman.
2 sons 10 & 11
Martial Arts:
     - wrestling 1 year
     - boxing 3 years
     - Judo 5 years
     - YiLiQuan 21 years
     - Aikido 6 months
     - Fut Ga Kun 10 months

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 18, 2003)

Age: 34
Sex: Guess
Married: 8 years 
Children: No 
Martial Arts: 6 years Kenpo, 6 months Kyosho, 6 months Ninjuitsu, and aspiring gunslinger 

:armed:


----------



## TkdWarrior (Feb 18, 2003)

Age:21
Gender: Male
Married: NO
Kids: NO
MA Status: 7 yrs 
2 yrs in Muai Thai 
4 yrs in TKD(still doing)
1 + yrs in Taichi(still doing)
bit of traditional indian wrestling n some traditional Indian weapons
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 18, 2003)

Age:  28
Sex:  male 
Married:  yes
Kids: 3 (2-boys 1-girl)
Ma Status: 14 yrs.
 - TKD (5.5yrs.)
 - Kenpo (9 yrs.)
 - JJ is when my friend lets me in his class.


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 18, 2003)

_This is my _ 200th _post_!!!!!

Wow Katgirl!  I didn't realize you were that young!  I must not have paid enough attention to your profile.  Good for you for being brave enough to post on this board. :asian:  

Age: 21
Sex: female
Married: nope
Kids: 3 kitties and 2 goofy looking pug doggies
Martial Arts: experianced my first Aikido class with my mom on July 15th 2000.  It's 2 1/2 years later and we're still loving it! 
Rank: 4th kyu

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 18, 2003)

Age: 36


Sex:  Yes, Umm Sure, I like it I am Male!  


Marital Status: Been There Did That, Got the T-Shirt 

                          SIngle And Loving It!!  


Kids: One Cat Her name is Tiana!  

Martial Arts: I got beat up when I was real Young by the neighborhood Bully. She was really Mean and older than me.  I was about 3 or 4 years old she about 6 or 7. Ever since I have been in scraps and fights for a long time. I trained with the friends in the back yard and then I was the throwing dummy for some other friends. My Parents would not let me train formally. I started offically in 1986 in Modern Arnis. I started in 1998 in Balintawak.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 18, 2003)

Age: 34

Sex :  KenpoGIRL get it? 

Marital Status: I just haven't found Mr. Right, My Knight in Shining Armour, My Soul Mate........ aaaah  that means Single

Kids:  Sherlock and Watson (2 big male fat grey tabbies)

Martial Arts:  AK/TK hybrid 2 years, American Kenpo 1 year, Modern Arnis 3 years (part time)


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 18, 2003)

Age: 47

Sex: Male

Marital Status: Married 27 years

Children: One daughter 22, son, 18

Martial Arts: ITF TKD, Tracy Kenpo, Yang Style Tai Chi, 21 years total in the arts.

Maintain "Uneasy" alliance with the IKKO."


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 18, 2003)

Age:  34, though I feel a lot older than that on cold mornings... 

Sex:  Male.

Marital Status:  Married since 20 August 1988, making it a whopping 15 years this coming Autumn...  

Martial Arts:  

Yiliquan since 1985
Modern Arnis since 2001 (not practicing formally now, just on my own)
Ryu Te Karate for a few months at the end of last year (wish I could continue, and when I return to Japan I will, but for the time being I just continue working Naihanchi Shodan...)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 18, 2003)

Age: 32

Sex: Male

Marital Status: Single

Children: On

Martial Arts: 1 year Kenpo, 2+ years Modern Arnis, independant study of several other arts.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 19, 2003)

12 and you've been in MA longer then me  Wow......seems the oldest here is like 50. And Jason whats up with the  after calling yourself a man? Is there something you want to tell us? :rofl:


----------



## qizmoduis (Feb 19, 2003)

Age: 35
Sex: Male
Married for 10 years and have a 6 year old daughter
Started EPAK last April and my daughter's a Little Dragon with me.  She thinks side-kicking the back of my knee when I'm not looking is funny.  So does my wife!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> * And Jason whats up with the  after calling yourself a man? Is there something you want to tell us? :rofl: *



Assume the horse young one.
Boot to the groin


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Maintain "Uneasy" alliance with the IKKO."*



  
Does the Goldendragon know this????


----------



## chufeng (Feb 19, 2003)

Opal,



> and 2 goofy looking pug doggies



 

I've had pugs since 1986...
Interesting history...
Not as gassy as Bulldogs...
Not as slobbery as mastiffs...
Loyal...but stubborn...
They rank 156 on the list of smartest dogs  

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *
> Does the Goldendragon know this???? *



Only too well, my young Jedi!:jediduel:


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Age: Old as the Aeons
Sex: Male
Marital Status: Single
Kids: None
MA experience: 10th Dan Inferno-Ryu Ninjitsu :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
American Kenpo student, trainer of the stars, Frank Dux personal trainer, Count Dante's right hand man, Ashida Kim's Bodyguard


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> MA experience: 10th Dan Inferno-Ryu Ninjitsu :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> American Kenpo student, trainer of the stars, Frank Dux personal trainer, Count Dante's right hand man, Ashida Kim's Bodyguard  [/B]



:rofl: 

O.K....I'll bite....

Age: 25
Sex: Usually with Women, unless Rich Parsons, Arnisador, or Renegade are wearing victoria's secret...THEN IT'S ON!:ladysman: 
Marital Status: Single, but with a live-in girlfriend. Please don't tell her about above :roflmao: 
Kids: None of my own, but I work with children (such as Dan Anderson, and others on the modern arnis forum   )
MA experience: training in Martial Arts for 18 years. I won't go through the list, but I primarily focus on Modern Arnis, Balintawak, and anything combat-related.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes,  that was quite amusing I reckon.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *:rofl:
> 
> O.K....I'll bite....
> ...




Paul,

You promised not to talk about it anymore.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Rich dressed like a girrrrrrrrl nananana


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Rich dressed like a girrrrrrrrl nananana *



Hmmm, and you looking at my butt, and your teeth hurting from the clink to the cup,  I am worried about you.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm more worried about you son. You dress like a chick then talk about people looking at your butt.


Ya gots issues.


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *Opal,
> 
> I've had pugs since 1986...
> ...



Wow!  You really DO know pugs!  You describe them perfectly but you forgot the part that they'll do anything for food!   

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 19, 2003)

Age: 38
Marital Status: Divorced and remarried for 6 Yrs
Kids: 3-2 girls 16, 12 & boy 5
MA Experience:
TKD for 2 college semisters
Shudokan Karate-5yrs
Kempo Jujutsu 8yrs
Tracy Kenpo 1yr
Aiki jujutsu 1yr
shootfighting 1yr
American Jujutsu 3yr
Kobudo Jujutsu 3yr

Bob :asian:


----------



## chufeng (Feb 19, 2003)

Kempojujitsu,

You stated you had five years of Shudokan Karate...

A teacher, friend, and student of mine (all the same person) in college stated that he trained in Shudokan...I had never heard of it before. Can you tell me where you learned it and who your teacher was...I'll forward it to my friend and see if he knows the guy...he lost touch with his teacher and I'm sure he'd be interested in hooking back up if there is a common thread here.

(No, I'm not interested in shooting you down...I just want to help my friend find his old teacher)

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Yari (Feb 20, 2003)

Age: soon 39
Sex: Male
Martial Status: getting married next month
Children: 1 (10 years) & one on the way
MA pratice: Aikido & Modern Arnis & JuJitsu. Been doing it since '79 were I started off with Jujitsu, then in '84 I started Aikido, and in '90 I started Modern Arnis.

/Yari


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *:rofl:
> 
> O.K....I'll bite....
> ...



Didnt take long did it :rofl: 

And Jason about that *Boot to the Groin*.....Can I put that on my tab and collect it later by any chance?


----------



## qizmoduis (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Wow!  You really DO know pugs!  You describe them perfectly but you forgot the part that they'll do anything for food!
> 
> Robyn :asian: *



But that describes all dogs.  Well, heck, it describes most men too.  That and sex.  

 


Uh....What I mean is that mean, like dogs, will do anything for food and/or sex.


 

Uh....I'm not saying that men are like dogs...

:flushed:

<whines>

I'll just shut up now.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 20, 2003)

*adjusting the Martial Talk Secret Video cam*


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 20, 2003)

Age: 32 physically, 12 mentally
Sex: Male
Marital Status:Nope
Kids: Hell no
MA: currently Wing Chun and some Kali. Been in and out of MA since I was 10. Unfortunately all  mostly crap schools except for one Styles: Okinawa Te,TKD, Various Kung Fu styles.

I like long walks on the beach, Beating up little grey haired old ladies,rotted corpses and sniffing bowling shoes.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *
> I like long walks on the beach, Beating up little grey haired old ladies,rotted corpses and sniffing bowling shoes. *



Who doesnt.......:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *And Jason about that *Boot to the Groin*.....Can I put that on my tab and collect it later by any chance?  *



Of Course; Not!! Do you think I have a soft heart for you??


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Of Course; Not!! Do you think I have a soft heart for you?? *



Yes........... :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yes........... :shrug: *






NO!!!!!!!


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

Careful Jas, I think you are about to have a stalker


----------



## J-kid (Feb 22, 2003)

Age 16
NOT MARRIED
NO KIDS
Judo green belt , Submission wrestling, Muay Thai kickboxing/Boxing/BJJ/Freestyle wrestling/Esrima


----------



## J-kid (Feb 22, 2003)

Forgot to mention

Male


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Careful Jas, I think you are about to have a stalker *



Yeah......you wanna watch out for that Shinobi


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yeah......you wanna watch out for that Shinobi  *


Now that you mention it, he hasn't been around for a couple of days.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Now that you mention it, he hasn't been around for a couple of days. *




_I'm looking out the window again_


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Now that you mention it, he hasn't been around for a couple of days. *



I guess this is where we run for our life?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I guess this is where we run for our life?  *



Yes, the shadow warriors could be anywhere!!!


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

No telling what he may project out his :moon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No telling what he may project out his :moon: *



Oh my gosh, I hope nothing!!!:rofl:


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 23, 2003)

Age: 46
Sex: Male
Marital Status: Married 27 yrs
Kids: 23 yr old daughter and 21 yr old son, both recently married
MA: Hapkido 26 yrs; Chinese Kenpo 3 yrs; Tae Kwon Do 2 yrs

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## Kroy (Apr 10, 2003)

Age = 37
Sex = male
Marriage status = engaged
MA = 12 years
Shotokan
Shootfighting
Tracy Kenpo/converted to Parker Kenpo


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 10, 2003)

Age: 30 (ish)
Sex: Male
Marital Status: Had one once.  
Mental Status: Slightly deranged.
Kids: Nope.
MA: Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu, because, as my signature says:

"CHICKS DIG ASSASSINS"


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 10, 2003)

Age: 33
Sex: Male
Married: 3 years
Children: A two-year-old son

Martial Arts/Combat Sports:
o Shotokan Karate - 2 years
o TaeKwonDo - 2 years
o Hapkido - 1 year
o Judo - 1 year
o Jujutsu - 9 years (off and on due to schedule)
o Western Boxing - 6 months

The best is yet to come


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 10, 2003)

Age:soon to be 54
Sex: Male
Married: 20 yrs
Children: one daughter 18, one son in heaven
Martial Arts: Yilichuan, founder
                    Baixingchuan, since 1956
                    Kyokushinkai, 3rd dan
                    Shito-ryu, 1st dan
                    JKD, Chapter Leader
                    Pekiti-Tersia, Instr.

   I'mnot quite at my peak...


----------



## Chaos (Apr 10, 2003)

Age: 18

Sex: Male

Marital St: Single, and looking, very desperate 

Children: No, heh, heh.....

Martial Art: None, yup I am a pansy, but I am interested! Seriously! I just can't make up my mind.....


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 11, 2003)

> _quote: Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *I like long walks on the beach, Beating up little grey haired old ladies,rotted corpses and sniffing bowling shoes.*





> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Who doesnt.......:rofl: *



Ya know, special counseling is readily available for for individuals such as you...  


 :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Ya know, special counseling is readily available for for individuals such as you...
> 
> 
> :rofl: *




Yeah special counceling such as becoming an Admin on Martial Talk for the day  HINT HINT!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Martial Art: None, yup I am a pansy, but I am interested! Seriously! I just can't make up my mind..... *



And here I thought you weilded that guppy like an escrima stick.:shrug: 

I should have known better.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yeah special counceling such as becoming an Admin on Martial Talk for the day  HINT HINT! *



HEY VOTES HERE! VOTE FOR SALE HERE!! *BUY A VOTE HERE!!!*  

For you young *MOB* I'll give ya a special rate...  :rofl:


----------



## sma_book (Apr 11, 2003)

Age: 37 (almost) and female
Married: 5 yrs (just about, fellow Kenpo-ian)
Children: daughter - 15, daughter - 12 (Help me!)
Dogs: 2 Leonbergers 
Martial Arts: EPAK 2 years

My younger daughter had a great desire to learn Karate at age 8. After two years of hanging around in the studio, my husband & I finally figured out this would be a good thing to do. Since then daughter is taking a sabbatical, and my husband & I have gotten more and more maniacal. 

Go figure.

Greatest challenge of late is trying to keep the dogs from wanting to join us in working out our techniques. There are whole new dimensions to even Delayed Sword when your large dog is eagerly trying to participate.

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 11, 2003)

Age: 34
Sex: MaleMarried: 8 years 
Children: No 
Martial Arts: 
21 years of landing on my but, EPAK, Tracy's Kenpo, Kara Ho Kenpo, Matsubayashi Ryu, ITF TKD, Ju Jutsu


----------

